# Green Tiger Barbs & Bosemani Rainbowfish



## FreshFishKeeper (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, I have 6 Boesmani Rainbowfish in a 55 gallon tank. I see in their profile they can get along with some barbs.

I know tiger barbs can be nippy, I was wondering how they would be with the Rainbows, which are very fast and don't have long fins. 

I was thinking of getting 6 or 8 green tiger barbs, if they can get along with the Rainbows.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got both in my 75 gallon community. 8 of each and they leave each other alone. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## FreshFishKeeper (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks! That's encouraging. Do tiger barbs eat plants? I am thinking of planting the tank, it's pretty sparse right now.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Not a problem there either. My tank is pretty heavily planted I've never seen the barbs nom-nomming on the plants unless there was a random piece of food on one.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with Romad oin both issues. Just keep the size of the group up, I would say 9-12 for the barbs. Whenever I have bought exactly the number I wanted, one always seems to die.:roll: And the more there are, the less likely the nipping outside the group. Individual fish can sometimes vary so this should avoid trouble.

Byron.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't have a fraction of these guys experience, but I keep Rainbows and Tiger barbs together (with plants) with no problems at all. They seem to be a good mix. They're all fast so noone gets out competed at feeding time. I used to keep moonlight gouramis with my rainbows and they always got beat out at feeding time.


----------

